# Staff changes ...



## Krummhorn

We sadly announce that Emiel, of his own choosing, is leaving the staff of Talk Classical. Although he will be stepping down as a Moderator, he will continue his membership and still be an active participant as time allows. 

While we are sad to learn of this, we also respect his decision. Work and family always come first, imho. 

I have personally told Emiel, that should he ever want to resume his moderator duties, the door will always be open. 

Thank you, Emiel, for your friendship and all that you have done here. Your contributions to the daily operations of this site have been greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ukko

Argh. Akin to losing an island in the Okefenokee.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Ukko said:


> Argh. Akin to losing an island in the Okefenokee.


Always a pleasure :tiphat:


----------



## Art Rock

Wise decision if it interferes too much with other important aspects of your life.


----------



## sospiro

Thanks for all your hard work Emiel.


----------



## Flamme

Didnt know the guy but...


----------



## Mahlerian

Sad to hear, but I'm sure your reasons are good.


----------

